# A Couple New Ones!



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

One for silver for me and the wife gets hers! A lil Lady Waltham 14K for the woman. More pics to come along had to get busy cleaning them up. Ticking away working like a dream. Both really sharp pieces hers has flowers and all that kind of stuff on the case like a damn garden!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

This is a very interesting comparison.

The Leeds an English piece very much still in fusee style complete with the dust cover from the era. Key wind, key set. Hinged movement access from the front. Hallmarks date it to 1896.

The Waltham totally different styling. Stem set, stem wind and stem open front cover, Breguet spring. Serial dates it to 1890.

Worlds apart they were. Cases all cleaned up now will post some pics tomorrow nite.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Lots o pics, I am starting to like taking pics. Always like looking at these pieces. Excuse the huge piece of lint on the dust cover retainer in the one pic, hey it did its job


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

OK I go back into my corner now!


----------

